# My First Puppy!



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

I picked it up after hunting this morning. It's a black lab pointer female that i decided to name Dakota. It was a little shy when i first got it but then i got it out of the truck and it instantly started following our other dog around. I think he is getting sick of baby sitting, lol. :lol:

Dakota by my Dakota.










sniffing around:










playing with duke:





































I love this little puppy. It's trying to get used to cats and it just keeps barking at them lol. very energy filled puppy. our older dog has alot of baby sitting to do lol.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

great looking pup.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice looking pup ya got there. Nice head and ears on her.

Good luck and enjoy! If you haven't picked up any training materials I recommend the Evan Graham Smartworks DVD's and books or the Fowldawgs series of DVD's, best money you'll spend on the pooch.


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

thanks for the advice. ill look into it.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Nice looking pup! I second Chaws on the vids. Well worth it. Enjoy her, she won't stay that size for too long...


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Congrats on a fine looking pup! Don't push him, let him be a pup and grow up, then follow a program to train him properly. Enjoy the journey...


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

NDTerminator said:


> Congrats on a fine looking pup! Don't push him, let him be a pup and grow up, then follow a program to train him properly. Enjoy the journey...


Great advice!

Oh...the smell of puppy breath...


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Thats a nice looking pup!


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Thats a nice looking pup!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Absolutely adorable. Don't hesitate to ask questions of the guys out here - they are incredibly knowledgeable and not afraid to share.

Congrats!!


----------



## nemitz (Oct 18, 2005)

What a beautiful pup.I hope your hours in the field are great ones.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

that looks like a great dog. anyone ever tried training a beagle to hunt? haha


----------

